
Why Russia should not attack Sweden? - hanifbbz
https://medium.com/@alexewerlof/why-russia-should-not-attack-sweden-2061517e7a46
======
jmnicolas
Any person with a brain knows that Russia won't invade any country. NATO just
needs an arch enemy to justify its existence and it seems everyone want to
believe that the Russians are still those evil commies of old.

~~~
dozzie
> Any person with a brain knows that Russia won't invade any country.

...like Ukraine over Crimea.

Of course they won't invade Finland or Estonia or Poland or Latvia or
Lithuania, because the treaty says NATO _may_ intervene (though it's not
guaranteed).

But we still need some international millitary force for stabilization US-or-
otherwise invaded regions.

~~~
jmnicolas
Ah Crimea ... explain me why Kosovo can vote for its independence of Serbia
and it's OK but Crimea can't choose its fate ?

Can you even find a significant number of Crimeans that are unhappy with the
situation ? If Crimea had really been invaded by Russia where are all the
testimonials of the Crimeans saying that their life is worse than before and
that they wish to go back to Ukraine ?

~~~
democracy
Kosovo independence was not a result of a referendum. It was the parliament's
decision. The legality of the declaration is being disputed.

